# My cat fell out the window



## Renee C. (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes. I was in my room and doing my homework a few years back in late May and then my mom came knocking at my door almost crying. My sister, who is not really right in the head, had told my mom that our female cat had fallen out the window. I felt like I was floating, like I was outside myself and I couldn't show any emotion. We looked out the window and couldn't see her. We almost did not believe my sister. She lies, too. But, the window was open and the screen was out. We went outside, so scared out of our minds. 

We couldn't find her, then my mom said to look under our house. I found her huddled, in the front of the house. She had travelled to a nice warm corner with insulation,scared out of her mind. We coaxed her out as far as I remember and my mom took her in. We checked her out and took her to the vet even though she was acting normal. She was okay! She is a strong cat and had survived and she isn't traumatized! But to this day, we don't really know what happened! And never will. But now we have child-proofed our windows and never let them open from the bottom. 

We were dang lucky that we found our girl cause she was a street cat for 3 months and got used to that and I think she still has some of that instinct in her. So we were lucky she didn't decide to walk out of our lives. Because we never would have found her.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Cat fell*

Glad your story had a happy ending.  

seashell


----------



## Perdy_Pepa (Oct 9, 2005)

poor little thing


----------

